# Flickering picture on LCD



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

cable connection is really tricky... the cheap HD coax crimper is no way comparable to professional expensive one, why I know... been there before... I luckily have a friend who works in the cable company who come over to straighten up the thing for me...

for the cable itself, the thicker the inside core wire.. the better... again HD selling cheap stuff on those also... those in cable company are far superior in quality....

in your case, I believe it is your self making connector... I done that before... I knew it is not easy to do with cheap equipment... but who will buy an over $100 equipment to do the job for the few connections at their home....

so your solution is : either find someone with good equipment.... or buy cables with right length and you don't need to cut and built connector(s)


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah, good to know! I think I got the crimper on ebay if I recall. I'll try a store-bought one to go from the cable box to the TV, but it's gonna suck if I have to rerun the one up to the bedroom. Might be better to spend the money on a real crimper! But we'll see, thanks for the info.


----------



## mediatech (Sep 23, 2007)

*Flickering*

To figure out your problem - I need to ask a couple of questions. Do you have anything else connected to your new TV? For example, do you have a DVD connected? If so, does the problem occur on the DVD input as well? If yes, it probably is the TV. If you don't have a DVD connected - connect one temporarily for testing and see wassup. If the problem only occurs with the cable box, wiggle the coax and see if the problem happens. Also, try bypassing the cable box and tune to lower channels on your TV. If the problem goes away - have your cable co get you a new box!

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------

